# The Man Rules



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

1. Men are NOT mind readers.

1. Learn to work the toilet seat. You're a big girl. If it's up, put it down. We need it up, you need it down. You don't hear us complaining about you leaving it down.

1. Sunday sports it's like the full moon or the changing of the tides. Let it be.

1. Crying is blackmail.

1. Ask for what you want. Let us be clear on this one: Subtle hints do not work! Strong hints do not work! Obvious hints do not work! Just say it!

1. Yes and No are perfectly acceptable answers to almost every question.

1. Come to us with a problem only if you want help solving it. That's what we do. Sympathy is what your girlfriends are for.


1. Anything we said 6 months ago is inadmissible in an argument. In fact, all comments become Null and void after 7 Days. 


1. If you think you're fat, you probably are. Don't ask us.

1. If something we said can be interpreted two ways and one of the ways makes you sad or angry, we meant the other one 

1. You can either ask us to do something or tell us how you want it done. Not both. If you already know best how to do it, just do it yourself. 

1. Whenever possible, Please say whatever you have to say during commercials. 

1. Christopher Columbus did NOT need directions and neither do we.

1. ALL men see in only 16 colors, like Windows default settings. Peach, for example, is a fruit, not A color. Pumpkin is also a fruit, and salmon is a fish. We have no idea what mauve is.

1. If it itches, it will be scratched. We do that.

1. If we ask what is wrong and you say 'nothing,' We will act like nothing's wrong. We know you are lying, but it is just not worth the hassle. 

1. If you ask a question you don't want an answer to, Expect an answer you don't want to hear. 

1 When we have to go somewhere, absolutely anything you wear is fine... Really 

1. Don't ask us what we're thinking about unless you are prepared to discuss such topics as baseball, football, golf, hunting or fishing.

1. You have enough clothes. 

1. You have too many shoes.

1. I am in shape. Round IS a shape!

1. Thank you for reading this. Yes, I know, I have to sleep on the couch tonight; but did you know men really don't mind that? It's like camping. Pass this to as many men as you can - to give them a laugh.


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

good one  :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

He's got a little captin in him!
[attachment=0:1vsssfas]CaptainMorgan2.jpg[/attachment:1vsssfas]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man,,,,,Those are great!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> He's got a little captin in him!


That's what Captain Zim said.


----------



## bpb1 (Sep 11, 2007)

I especially liked number 1. :wink:


----------

